# cost of moving a bathroom upstairs



## Woodmonkey (11 May 2014)

Can anyone tell me roughly how much it would cost to convert an upstairs bedroom into a bathroom? The room is directly above the current downstairs bathroom if that helps? 
Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2014)

How wide and how long is this piece of string?


----------



## Woodmonkey (11 May 2014)

Ha yes a bit vague I know...
We have been looking for a house for a while, the houses round here are your typical Georgian terraced many of which have got the bathroom downstairs behind the kitchen, one we looked at yesterday the room to move the bathroom into was 3.2x2.8m, I guess they are all a similar sort of size


----------



## nev (11 May 2014)

If the soil pipe and water feeds can go directly up and through the floor and the loo is not moved to another wall, the answer is probably the cost of your bathroom of choice plus 3 or 4 meters of 15mm, 22mm? and soil pipe.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2014)

Still vague. Are you doing the job or paying someone? Tiling the whole room? Rewiring and wiring in an electric shower? Beefing up and tiling the floor? Putting in a heated towel rail? An extractor fan?
Sorry, I have my pessimists head on.


----------



## Woodmonkey (11 May 2014)

Nev, that's the materials cost, but I was more interested in what a plumber would charge to do the work since it's not something I would be comfortable taking on myself

Phil, yes I'm after what a plumber would charge for the whole job. Tiling I could probably have a go at but plumbing and electric I would leave to the experts. Its really the labour costs I am interested in. Would definitely put an extractor & heated towel rail. Standard shower over bath.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2014)

I've done whole bathroom jobs before, but never had to price them. One problem you'll come across is that no matter what, you can't think of everything. For instance, are you happy to see tiling up to the architrave, or do you think the architrave should be planted on top of the tiles? I think the first option looks awful, but the second can entail having to widen the door linings. It's daft things like that that eat the money.


----------



## MMUK (12 May 2014)

For a "professional" bathroom fitter who will have his own sparky and tiler, expect to pay upwards of £3k for a new bathroom and add another £2k or more to move it upstairs including making good up and down.


----------



## petermillard (12 May 2014)

^^What MMUK said^^ adjusted for your area, tastes and expectations. Also, you need to be clear about what you're asking - not just here, but when you're getting the work done! I think we're assuming here that you don't want to keep the original (downstairs) as a second bathroom once you have one upstairs, so what will the original (downstairs) bathroom become, as this will affect the cost of the making good e.g. if it's a utility/laundry room, then you may be able to live with the tiled walls; if not, then they'll have to be taken off and re-plastered...

FWIW here in London my 'ball-park' cost for a basic bathroom refit is £4k - 5k, plus all hardware, sanitaryware and consumables. Electric under-floor heating adds about a grand to a small bathroom. This is all done with qualified sparkles who will certificate their work, btw, and my plumber's also gas safe (was CORGI) certified.

A basic white bathroom suite can be had for a few hundred quid, or you can spend a few thousand; ditto with taps, towel rads, shower pumps etc.. etc..

HTH Pete


----------



## Doug B (12 May 2014)

I do quite a few jobs like this, though usually it involves building walls & plastering as more often than not it's forming en-suites in bedrooms.
In an empty room it wouldn't take longer than a day to make up & fit a suite, if the services are in the room below another day should be plenty of time to run in the hot, cold & wastes & as long as it was only a matter of extending an existing soil stack another day would be plenty of time to run that through.
So 3 days max should see a 3 piece bathroom up & working, obviously this doesn't include tiling, fitting a shower or shower screen. I have no idea what a day rate for a plumber would be in your neck of the woods but even at £200 a day £600 should be a maximum labour only.


----------

